# انا وابليس



## الياس دكور (29 يناير 2007)

كنت صديقآ لابليس بل عبدا له كان متسلط على كل حواسي وكنت اطيعه بكل شيء  حتى انه عينني الى مستشاره الخاص 



وكنت اناقشه بامور كتيرة وكان يرشدني ويعطيني الحلول  كي انجوا من خطاء وفضيحة لاقع بخطاء اعظم وكل هذا حتى كان يقيدني احيانآ ويشعرني ان بدونه ليس لي كيان .



عدة مرات حاولت الابتعاد عنه فلم افلح وكلما ابتعد يرسل لي المراسيل والوسطاء  ويغريني بكتير من الاغرآئات .



اريد ان اعود لاندمج بجيش المسيح  وياتي المسيح ويعيرني بما انا فيه فللحال اتراجع .



الى ان جاء يوم وخلعت ثوب الخطيئة واحرقته مع ما لصق عليه ودفنت رماده   .



آه لقد شعرت براحة  شعرت بتحرر رغم مضايقات ابليس  ولأنني اعرف ان الرب يسوع هو غلب ابليس فلجئت اليه وطلبت حمايته  وقبل ان اسال ربي حتى سمعت صوتآ لا تخف  ايها القطيع الصغير انا غلبت العالم تعال الي يا ابني وانا انقدك من اليوم انت حر ولا تكون عبدآ لاحد بل ابنآ تكون لي 



دخلت مخدعي سجدت وطلبت الغفران من ربي وان ينسى كل  ذنوبي ويرميها باعماق البحار ولا يذكرها في ما بعد   وسمعت    الجواب قد غفرت ذنوبك يا ابني  واليوم تكون معي بالفردوس .  



      فايقنت انني سافارق الحياة لاكون مع رب المجد بالفردوس  ولكن بعد مضي بضعة ايام وجدت نفسي في فردوس الحياة اعيش لاخدم الرب اسجد له واعبده 



اشكر الرب الذي خلصني من ابليس ومن عبوديته لاعبد ربي ومخلصي يسوع  انني اعيش بالنور لقد تركت الظلام ولا اخاف ان تعتر قدمي ولن اقع في شباك الاشرار  لان محبة المسيح غمرتني وحنانه ضمني وبدمه رشني . اشكر الرب كل حين لانه صالح والى الابد رحمته  





"


----------

